# Bit of work in the Golfs engine bay



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I do like a nice clean and smart looking engine bay so thought it was about time I got to work on the R


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking great ! You want to do mine ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice Andy , liking the colour coded bits 8)

was the engine cover painted with ordinary car paint ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Very nice Andy , liking the colour coded bits 8)
> 
> was the engine cover painted with ordinary car paint ?


Not sure mate a local lad who custom paints bikes did them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Looking great ! You want to do mine ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Cheers Mal and NO :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Andy , liking the colour coded bits 8)
> ...


Want to do mine was thinking I might need heat resistant paint 

One of these would look nice as well 8) http://www.gruvenparts.com/billet-dipst ... i-engines/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Order two mate I'll have the other


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Will speak nice to Damien about import taxes :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like your thinking


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Get 3 ! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I do like a nice clean and smart looking engine bay so thought it was about time I got to work on the R


I'm liking that. Thinking it would look good on my white GTi :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looking very good Andy 8)


----------

